# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical >  Ναυτιλία και Ελληνική Γλώσσα

## Marabou

Αναρτώ αυτό το post επηρεασμάνος από τη θεματική ενότητα με την οποία καταπιάνεται αυτή την εβδομάδα το πολύ ενδιαφέρον site http://www.asprilexi.com.

Η ενότητα αυτή είναι η παραδοσιακή ναυπηγική και to site αναρτά καθημερινά την ερμηνεία και την ρίζα σχετικών λέξεων.

Ξεκινώ λοιπόν με τις πρώτες δύο λέξεις, το πηδάλιο και την τρόπιδα, _(την οποία ομολογώ πως ήξερα ως τροπίδα.)_

----------


## Marabou

*Πηγή: ¶σπρη Λέξη -* *http://www.asprilexi.com*

----------


## Marabou

**

*Πηγή: ¶σπρη Λέξη -* *http://www.asprilexi.com*

----------


## Marabou

**
*Πηγή: ¶σπρη Λέξη -* *http://www.asprilexi.com*

----------


## Marabou

**
*Πηγή: ¶σπρη Λέξη -* *http://www.asprilexi.com*

----------


## Marabou

*Πηγή: ¶σπρη Λέξη -* *http://www.asprilexi.com*

----------


## Marabou

Επισκευθείτε το ίδιο φοβερό site, για να βρείτε ναυτικές λέξεις:
http://www.asprilexi.com/lexeis_arch...r=2003&month=9

και ανέμους:
http://www.asprilexi.com/lexeis_arch...r=2005&month=6

μπορεί επίσης κανείς να εγγραφεί ώστε να λαμβάνει με e-mail τη λέξη της ημέρας.... ένας ωραίος τρόπος για να μαθαίνει κανείς ένα καινούργιο πράγμα κάθε ημέρα ... για εγγραφή στο link: http://www.asprilexi.com/eggrafi_eggrafi.asp

*Πηγή: ¶σπρη Λέξη -* *http://www.asprilexi.com*

----------


## Marabou

¶λμπουρο (κατάρτι) από το ιταλικό Albero που σημαίνει δέντρο... :Very Happy:

----------


## Marabou

Το site asprilexi.com έχει και αυτή την εβδομάδα θέμα ναυτικού ενδιαφέροντος και πιο συγκεκριμένα "φράσεις ναυτικών"

μπορείτε να βλέπετε τη λέξη κάθε ημέρας στο http://www.asprilexi.com/ ή εδώ: http://www.asprilexi.com/lexeis_popup_today.asp

Η άσπρη λέξη της ημέρας είναι η "ρότα"... 

enjoy!

----------

